

John Deere and iPhones - tswicegood
http://www.travisswicegood.com/index.php/2009/10/18/john-deere-and-iphones

======
hy3lxs
Summary:

1) iphone and john deere ads show you actual demonstrations of the product in
everyday use cases

2) the palm pre ad "flow" shows you nothing useful about the phone but does
show a huge mass of clearly asian humanoids in faux-shaolin monk robes dancing
and bowing in unison to a smiling white girl perched above them on a rock

Conclusion: iphone and john deere ads > palm pre ads

My own take on this: the Daily Show's lack of online ad inventory has
completely burned me out on the palm pre after forcing me to watch the same
uninformative and borderline racist ad several times while trying to watch a
single 25 minute episode. Now anytime I hear the mention of the palm pre in
any context I am seized by a pavlovian urge to smash the nearest mute button.

~~~
chrischen
> the Daily Show's lack of online ad inventory has completely burned me out...

Happens on Hulu too. I'm not sure if they purposely spam the same ad
throughout the whole show I'm watching (I'm assuming it's on purpose though
since the banner at the top stays the same), but me not caring the first time
usually means I won't care the second or third time I watch the ad. They'd
have to show me the ad a couple of hundred times before I cave in because of
psychological trauma.

If they let me skip ads and cycle new ones in until one that potentially
interests me, that would probably be a more efficient use of bandwidth and ad
money.

------
smanek
Could someone change the link from j.mp like to
[http://www.travisswicegood.com/index.php/2009/10/18/john-
dee...](http://www.travisswicegood.com/index.php/2009/10/18/john-deere-and-
iphones)

------
pclark
Pity he doesn't show any relevant John Deere adverts.

~~~
tswicegood
I looked but couldn't find much. Guess John Deere doesn't think it's a good
idea to mirror all of their ads on YouTube :-(

